# Sage Barista Pro



## Sage Steve (12 mo ago)

Hi, I'm new to the forum and purchased my Sage Barrista Pro a couple of months ago - our first 'serious' coffee machine. 
We've noticed that when we turn the machine on and also when we use the steam wand, we get water running from the back of the machine into the water tray and into the storage tray at the back - making the contents wet. Is this normal or does our machine have a fault?

Any advice would be most welcome. 
Thanks


----------

